# the dun gene



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dun is one of many color modifying genes. It can be present with any other combination of colors, but when people say a horse is "dun" they usually mean "bay dun." Dun produces a lightening of the body color along with primitive markings: a distinct dorsal stripe is almost always present, and the horse may also have cobwebbing on the face, stripes on the legs, and shoulder barring.

Dun is not carried by all horse breeds (for example, Arabians do not carry the dun gene) but there are many breeds in which it's very common (all Norwegian Fjords carry dun, for example; it's also common in the American Quarter Horse) A dun horse is no more valuable than any other color horse.

There are no personality or other characteristics (other than color) associated with the dun gene.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

The dun gene is a color dilution gene, similar to cream, champagne etc. It dilutes the body of the horse, generally leaving the "points" at the original colour. So a chestnut with a dun gene (or two) would be a lighter creamy colour in its main body, but still red on its legs, muzzle, mane and tail. A bay generally gets that golden colour that you're probably familiar with, while keeping its black legs, muzzle, mane and tail. The dun gene is also responsible for the "dun factor" markings such as the dorsal stripe, leg barring, wither markings.

The dun dilution gene is present in many breeds. The dun colouration does not denote any specific characteristics apart from colouration.

There is nothing about the dun gene that makes a horse more valuable, although, just like with other colour genes, there are people who will breed for colour to the exclusion of all other considerations, and think they can charge a premium because their horses are a pretty colour.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you both. I'm quite impressed with this trait, to be honest - the offspring are very beautiful. But there's something else, something quite poetic about them, knowing horses with this trait are - at least in one respect - closer to their ancestors. I don't know...it's just a wonderful thought to me. 

Thank you again.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

um... it doesn't make them any closer to their ancestors than the horses that don't carry dun.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

wild old thing said:


> Thank you both. I'm quite impressed with this trait, to be honest - the offspring are very beautiful. But there's something else, something quite poetic about them, knowing horses with this trait are - at least in one respect - closer to their ancestors. I don't know...it's just a wonderful thought to me.
> 
> Thank you again.


You should take a look at the Norwegian Fjord; I've always liked how much they look like a Przewalski's Horse


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> um... it doesn't make them any closer to their ancestors than the horses that don't carry dun.


poetic license my friend!


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> You should take a look at the Norwegian Fjord; I've always liked how much they look like a Przewalski's Horse



I saw a segment with a mess of them at Equine Affaire and fell madly in love with those tough little guys. (some of them aren't so little) Love em.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> You should take a look at the Norwegian Fjord; I've always liked how much they look like a Przewalski's Horse



Thank you for that link - I'm reading now about the Pprzewalski Horse - beautiful. 

How big are they? Some pictures they seem quite large and others, they're very small.

................have to find more info..........


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

If I remember, they dont get that big. I think up to 14h-13h?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Typical height is 13hh (52" or 132 centimeters).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Ponies said:


> If I remember, they dont get that big. I think up to 14h-13h?



it's like the little fjords (although some of them get pretty big). all of them hardy darlings. 

just the thought of them all makes me smile. and I'm so glad they're repopulating the herds.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

You should check out Dun Central Station - Home Page. Pics of all variations of Dun!


----------

